# Vent thread



## Marco (Sep 27, 2006)

be wrned - fairly long

My boss gave me a corporate return to do. (that’s late cause the client has a really bad bookkeeper). This company has 8 bank accounts and I finally got done with initial prep work after a week of toil. So now I have to call the bookkeeper for info I need. He barely speaks English so I can barely understand him when I talk to him. (1) So I give him a list of the stuff that I need and he goes “why do you need that can you look on our backups” and im like no we need hardcopies”, why, “cause if you get audited we need backup” (2) I ask him about a “car loan” the company takes out because tehres payments booked on the balance sheet for "auto loan payment" and hes like “we never took out a auto loan” then im like ok then why are there payments to “auto loan” which was booked as a balance sheet account? And hes like “we have no auto loan” then im like “why are there payments to “auto loan” which was booked as a balance sheet account? “oh it’s a lease” (3) I have bank statements of 3 closed accounts about 70,000 was pulled out. It doesn’t say where the money went, I need to know where the money went. “it says on the bank statement” no it doesn’t say where it went it wasn’t a check. it says its closed I need to know where the money went, “it says on the bank statement” no it doesn’t it says its closed doesn’t say where the money went. (4) you guys had a fire in your building, I need a statements on your total proceeds from insurance so I can put your repair costs against it. Your records are misclassified…. “Its on the company backup”. No I need the hard copy of total proceeds for the year of 05, your records are misclassified. “Its on the company backup”. **beep****beep****beep****beep****beep** after this i have returns for unions that i have to finish.  I wanna go home!

Just needed to vent. Thanks. Now its back to the grind


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Sep 27, 2006)

On Sunday, my boss sent every technician we have except my buddy and I to Louisville to help another flood company out after a levy broke and flooded about a hundred houses(read as: got greedy and is trying to steal business). They also took nearly all our drying equipment leaving us VERY short handed up here. Well, sure enough, on Monday I had to go in at 8 am(I normally work noon to whenever) because seven jobs called in, six of which were main line backups(sewage). So my buddy and I get to work all day every day, juggling drying equipment between jobs, and trying to figure out how to dispose of truck fulls of garbage without a truck. It's Wednesday, and I'm already on overtime!! The crews in Kentucky are calling wanting more help and equipment and we're calling them wanting them back up here and we're out of equipment. Jimmy and I are both off Friday and Saturday...leaving no one to do work...and told the boss straight up we will NOT be in those days so he needs to figure something out. So what does he do? He drives to Indiana to get ready for a class he has to teach next week and says we'll have to figure it out. Our solution? Tomorrow night we'll leave a voicemail on the phones that says even though we are a 24 hour 365 day a year emergency service business, if you are in southern Ohio and need help, call someone else due to poor managerial decisions.

Rant over, another freaking job called in we have to go look at...

Jon
________
ROLL A JOINT


----------



## Heather (Sep 27, 2006)

ity: Hrm....I think you two are having sticky bun cravings. :noangel:

Hang in there!


----------



## Mark (Sep 27, 2006)

I almost got a paper cut on the plotter today but pulled my hand away just in time. Whew!:evil:


----------



## TADD (Sep 27, 2006)

And I thought we were going to discuss adequate circulation of air.....


----------



## Heather (Sep 27, 2006)

I didn't get a package that was supposed to come today and I just don't trust those mail room guys at work! If they read the outside of the box, they would know to RUSH it to my desk right away! I think they just toss it in a corner with all the other packages.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 28, 2006)

*Damn!*

First post solution: tell him to write letters on company letterhead explaining the answers to all your questions, or you'll contact the IRS just to get the reward. 
Second post solution: tell yo9ur corporate office to immediately buy some more equipment and to authorize you to do emergency hires, or subcontract out the work to competent local companies. 
Oops I have to get back to work because my boss is approaching and thinks that I am working. Damn!


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Sep 28, 2006)

:rollhappy: corporate office HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!
:rollhappy: share the work with others when my boss(the owner) can make more money HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!
:rollhappy: get him to hire new people HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!

I gotta share this post with my coworkers when they get back! They'll fall outta their chair!

Jon:rollhappy:
________
Glass pipe


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 28, 2006)

Jeez -- I'm so glad to be retired!


----------



## Marco (Sep 28, 2006)

hey Dot lets trade!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 29, 2006)

Marco said:


> hey Dot lets trade!!!


No way! I put up with all that stuff long enough!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 29, 2006)

Jon, glad to keep you amused! E.


----------



## Marco (Oct 5, 2006)

i hate the new jersey department of revenue especially their website...also you can never get a person on the other side of the phone if you call them....its all automated ....gets you nothing but lost...reminds me of the NJ turnpike...


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 6, 2006)

rat [email protected]@rds at job #2 told me that they were looking to replace a retiring staff member, but now have decided to move on to a full time horticulturist... at least they gave me a few weeks warning, i guess.


----------



## Heather (Oct 6, 2006)

likespaphs said:


> rat [email protected]@rds at job #2 told me that they were looking to replace a retiring staff member, but now have decided to move on to a full time horticulturist... at least they gave me a few weeks warning, i guess.



Dude, that sucks...


----------



## Marco (Oct 9, 2006)

Sorry to hear that brian. I'm sure you'll be up there soon enough .

Random thought - (not indirectly directed at anyone particular on this forum) I really don't like people who's egos are too tied into their material possessions to the point where its like that material possession is gonna take them to their grave. Then their world falls apart when they learn the truth that it aint gonna last forever. Yes those implants will eventually sag. (people that augment their body in anyway absolutely baffle me) Yes that X,X00,000 dollar vehicle/yacht/house/island that you just purchased will eventually rust/rot/break down and require maintenance. So don't be too attached to it cause it's gonna be in the trash when your dead. And don't be using other peoples heads as stepping stones so that you can feel all high and mighty cause I sure know that your $#*! don't smell like lemons. Cause if it did I'll be the first one right up in there sniffing it.


----------

